# How long does it take to be granted a visa after case officer is assigned?



## scootergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi there!

It's been a year since I posted and thank you for your help back then. I've currently been contacted by my case officer!! Yay! It took me one year but it's finally happening. My question is: how long after you've been assigned a case officer do you typically get your visa and are required to land in australia?

My current situation is that my fiance is completing his master's degree, and it won't be completed until the end of this summer (Aug 2009). Also, we are both wedding photographers and have contracts with our clients up till August 30, 2009.

What happens if immigration requires us to land sooner? Is there a form I can fill out so I can delay my landing until after August 30?

I have emailed my case officer but haven't had a response yet -- I think they are very busy. Can you please help? Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It'll vary so much sg depending on the visa, all the information you have supplied being correct, any additional info sought, character/health checks and then just what is going on re the unfolding global economics - ultimately there being a time I'd not estimate but the good thing is you have a CO.

But look there'll be no problems re expectation to leave before end of northern summer especially if it is a PR visa which are usually valid for five years on granting.

Yep, the less you hastle your CO and greater patience you have the more COs can be attending to what we would like them to be doing and that's processing visas.


----------



## mko (Mar 12, 2008)

Medicals (and police records) are typically the most time-sensitive thing; they are valid for one year from when they were done. You will have to make _initial entry_ within that timeframe; initial meaning nothing prevents you from flying back and returning later.

The "permanent" visa indeed is valid for 5yrs at first, but if you want to return after 5 years you will need to have lived in Australia for at least two years. So if you think of it like that, you have three years to move there for good.

So I think it depends when you had / will have your medicals done?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you've got a few things a bit screwed up there mko.

Medical and police check is only time sensitive re granting of a visa and you get that done on request by immi., nothing to do with coming and going.

You cannot go entering on a visa that is not granted and once if a PR it is, then it is good for five years.

That would normally give you time to take out citizenship and get an Australian passport or otherwise if leaving without an Australian passport after the five years you need to get a Right to Return Visa [RRV]


----------



## scootergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies. I think I should have provided more info in my original post. I'm applying for the 476 visa. I've passed the criminal check and have scheduled for medical exams as per my CO's request which will be done next week. I basically don't have any outstanding items except mailing original official transcripts.

Would anyone be able to give me a timeline on estimated visa approval date? And when would I be required to make my initial entry? My police records have been submitted last year initially when I first lodged the application. So by the time my visa gets approved... regardless of how quick or slow this process may be... it would most likely have expired. Medical checks will be submitted in 2 weeks.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mko (Mar 12, 2008)

Wanderer, I have always been under the impression that health and PCC expire in one year and this determines the initial entry date. Here's an excerpt from the Australian embassy page:
_
Health and police clearances are valid for 12 months from the date of completion/issue. In some circumstances medicals may be valid for a lesser period (for example, if you are subject to a health undertaking requiring you to report to health authorities on arrival in Australia). Whichever of these clearances expires first will determine the "initial entry date" by which you must have entered Australia.

If you have obtained your health and police clearances so far in advance that they expire during processing, or are likely to expire so soon after decision that the initial entry date would not be viable, it is open to your case officer to require you to obtain new health and police clearances. Your case officer will determine the best course of action during processing._


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The 476 as you appreciate sg is a specific category visa, not all that many of them I suspect and that could be to your advantage for whereas the government has tightened up in respect to skilled visas allocations/processing, most recently just this week, having yours in a specific smaller quantity category could see it move through quicker than if in a larger quantity category, especially seeing as it is a no points test TR visa.

*mko*
There are always going to be exceptions to the general rule for most things in life and yes, if someone is from a higher risk health country or has visited one for a length of time between issue of visa and travelling to Australia, immigration may decide on wanting a further medical examination and rightly so.

All the more reason for people to wait until requested by immigration to get their checks done and the 12 months validity time sensitivity being there more for initial visa granting than anything else, it being a reasonable expectation that most people making visa applications want to travel sooner than later.


----------



## scootergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Just wanted to drop in and give you an update. So you guys were right. The landing date is dependent on the expiry date of med exam or penal certificate (which ever expires first). And the expiry date is 1 year after it's been granted.

Anyway, I've got all my paperwork in and waiting for doctor to send in my medical... so now what? What comes after this? Interviews?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Pretty sure sg that the interviews are only mainly used for relationship style visas where someone is using that to seek entry with a citizen or PR etc., that entry itself to lead to a PR.

With your primary visa being a 476, it is a temporary visa and re your partner his visa I suspect can not be a stand alone but he would normally come in as a secondary applicant on your visa, again for a temporary stay, so it could be that no interview is required.

Just my thoughts and haven't had a close look at what regs say and I may be wrong but as a TR visa holder you'll not be eligible to be the sponsor for a partner visa.

Is that what you're doing, adding the parther as secondary applicant?

If you're asking re your 476 alone, it should proceed pretty quick with no interview as the visa is determined on you meeting requirements as defined by the documents that supported your application and if you're asking re the partner visa, if he wasn't on your initial application, you had better get that info to immi pronto, like make the CO aware of your intent immediately and they'll advise.


----------



## water man (Mar 14, 2009)

scootergirl said:


> Just wanted to drop in and give you an update. So you guys were right. The landing date is dependent on the expiry date of med exam or penal certificate (which ever expires first). And the expiry date is 1 year after it's been granted.
> 
> Anyway, I've got all my paperwork in and waiting for doctor to send in my medical... so now what? What comes after this? Interviews?


How are u scooter girl?
so u are through!!!


----------



## scootergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Wanderer and Water man. Yes, my partner was my initial secondary applicant and our status as a couple has been accepted.

In the immi website, it says I can upgrade my status to a PR anytime. So how does that process work? Has anyone on this forum done that yet? I'm pretty sure I'll know within six months of living in Australia whether I want to continue living there or not.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

What you'll have to do sg is apply for either an 885 or 886 visa, the 886 as a state nominated one would have you on a higher priority for processing.
Skilled - Independent (Residence) visa (subclass 885)
You'll find links for state nomination under eligibility with 886 and so if youve found yourself a job in a state you like, that'd be the way I'd go.

There're also employer sponsored visas that could be applicable too but some different eligibility requirements there for Employer sponsored PR.


----------

